# English speaking jobs



## charsimp (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,

My boyfriend and I are thinking about moving to Berlin but I am concerned about how hard I will find it to get a job there. I will be looking for jobs in Media Production (although happy to work in any job I can get at first!) 

How hard have others found it looking for work out there? Are there industries which speak English in the workplace? I am learning German at the moment but I will only be basic conversational when I move there. 

Thanks, interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You will probably find a job if you are not too fussy. Even working in kitchens, etc but they will probably be temp jobs and badly paid. Although, Berlin is the best place to go for media jobs.


----------



## charsimp (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, that's good to know! Do you have any idea of any job agencies or websites that post Media jobs in Berlin? Do you know if this is an English-speaking industry? Will I be able to get by with basic conversational German? Or will I need to be fluent to get a full-time job in this industry? 

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Admittedly, I don't know much about the media industry and the chance of jobs with little German but I suggest you google 'Media Jobs Berlin' to see what the opportunities are. Like all job sectors the better the German the better the choice and better the chance of getting a job. How much German you will need will depend on your skills and experience. There are lots of jobs in specialist areas for non German speakers at the moment. Salary is another thing though.


----------

